# aetna mall Querétaro



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

the list of the first 50 stores are now out for the new mall on hy 57 

Antea Querétaro

1. El Palacio de Hierro 
2. Liverpool 
3. Sears Sub-anchors 4. Sanborn's 5. Cinepolis, VIP, 4DX Boutiques Trademark 6. Burberry 7. Juicy Couture 8. Salvatore Ferragamo 9. La Martina 10. Segafredo Espresso 11. Steve Madden 12. Banana Republic 13. True Religion 14. Jimmy Choo 15. Tommy Hilfiger 16. Guess 17. Benetton 18. Sephora 19. Coach 20. Rhapsody 21. Lacoste 22. Tous 23. Ermenegildo Zegna 24. Armani Exchange 25. Emporio Armani 26. Emporio Armani Caffe 27. Thomas Pink 28. Sfera 29. GAP 30. Bose 31. Calvin Klein 32. Hugo Boss 33. Zara 34. Chanel 35. Crate & Barrel 36. Louis Vuitton 37. Montblanc 38. Swarovski 39. Tiffany & Co. 40. Victoria's Secret 41. Marti 42. Adidas 43. Nike 44. Puma 45. Prada 46. Valentino 47. Dior 48. Emilio Pucci 49. Gucci 50. Carolina Herrera Other -> Hermes, Cartier, Pepe Jeans, Dolce & Gabbana, L'Occitane, Bebe, Scappino, Nine West, Marc Jacobs RESTAURANTS The Warehouse, Fisher's, Chili's, The Pasteria, PF Chang's, Moshi Moshi, Italianis, California Pizza Kitchen Agencies Cars Jaguar, Land Rover, Porsche, Ferrari / Maserati


----------



## NIrish82 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks good. Not to sure about the Maserati agency, might have to save up for a bit, but certainly good news for house prices!


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

MJB5293 said:


> the list of the first 50 stores are now out for the new mall on hy 57
> 
> Antea Querétaro
> 
> ...



"Jaguar, Land Rover, Porsche, Ferrari / Maserati"...... almost too funny, but it is Mexico so I have little doubt it is true. I wonder how they take the topes.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

tepetapan said:


> "Jaguar, Land Rover, Porsche, Ferrari / Maserati"...... almost too funny, but it is Mexico so I have little doubt it is true. I wonder how they take the topes.


All those brands have been in Mexico for some years now
Land Rover makes vehicles to ride in Africa, guess it's less rough in Mexico


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

this is the first 50 stores that will be open for Christmas shopping


----------

